# Leonidas G.s.t.p Pocket Watch



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

I recently had this Leonidas G.S.T.P given to me by an old Aunt, she didn't know where it had come from but my mother thinks it was my great uncles who served in the desert during WW2, sadly it doesn't work as the balance is broken...this may have happened when it was dropped through the letterbox?;






























Is it difficult to get parts for the movement and what type is it?, it does appear very clean inside and it sets but just winds and winds,


----------

